# What new skills have you learned lately???



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been so busy this year that I have not been able to get back in here since early February. In that time though I have learned two new skills to help guide myself and my family towards better preparedness and self-sufficiency in case of emergencies or a SHTF scenario.

The first was using a dutch oven that I purchased from Cabela's to learn how to bake in one. Soups, stews, etc. are simple, but to be able to bake something in one is a different matter. I baked a batch of biscuits in mine, and they turned out great. I used regular charcoal that I use in my charcoal grill, and it actually baked them as good as I can bake them in our home range's oven.

My second skill was to make fresh bread (in the range's oven), using flour I ground in a Wonder Jr. grain mill I purchased online. This too was a wonderful learning experience, and a really useful skill as well. My next attempt at a useful skill will be to bake a loaf of bread using flour ground in my mill, and baked in the dutch oven. 

I already did a post on my blog about the loaf of bread I baked, and will soon be doing one on the biscuits made in my dutch oven as well. I have a whole slew of skill sets I'll be covering over the coming new year, as well as crafts and some DIY posts I've been preparing for. I'll be sharing them with everyone here as well, so I hope you will all like what I have coming soon.

So what I would like to know is of course, the question I asked in the subject line above. What new skills have you learned lately???


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

The latest skill I just learned was how to make simple soap using Lard, that I had rendered myself. I'd always wanted to learn to make simple soap, like my grandmother used to make, it was wonderful, we used it for everything. I finally found a good recipe, that only used lard, lye & water.

I also want to learn to make bread from my own ground wheat. I recently got a Nutrimill, but have not used it yet.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I learned how to decrease stitches when knitting. 
I learned about chickens, we got a small flock in June....the learning continues.
I learned how to make herbal infusions and elderberry shrub. 
I also learned to id several types of edible plants growing wild in my yard. 
I grew onions for the first time too and made pesto with the basil I grew.
Feeling pretty good about this year.


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice skill sets you guys have going there. I'm going to shoot for a lot more, but of course I know I can't do everything. 

So what about some of the rest of you ??? I'm going to be using one I learned back in the late 70's very soon that involves simple electronics. I will be sharing it with you all soon and it is one that anyone that has a retreat that needs securing, should consider.

So let's hear some others.......


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I learned to make herbal tinctures and other extracts. Including one extract that is toxic if made wrong, but is a strong anti-tumor agent when made right.

I learned yet another seed-starting technique that doesn't work. I think until I get my greenhouse set up, I'll stick with direct sowing.

I learned what I'd need to do in order to sell my seed varieties through a catalog. That gives me something to aim for while I develop my own varieties.

Not my accomplishment, but my nephew learned to weld this summer! He's only 14, and already has marketable skills


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I learned to call the internet service myself and get walked through the problem. Turns out there was ice on the satellite thingie.

I learned that I need to set up a guy with a blade on his pick up so I&#8217;m not stranded at the top of my driveway looking at snow.

I learned that the hay sled will move the garbage cans down to the road regardless of how deep the snow is.

This is suddenly being single at 62.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I've learned to get more products out of our pork. Brine cured hams this fall, they turned out way better than store bought. Made summer sausage for the first time, learned I really need a smoker for that one. Got my bacon curing down pat.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been busy planning how to build a barn this spring. 

Now that winter is here and I things have slowed down I am learning to hit something with my 357 revolver at more than 10 feet. I am practicing at the indoor pistol range at my local gun club. I could just go out behind the house but it's a wee bit cold right now.


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

See, there you go. The more skills you know, sometimes the fewer gizmos and gadgets you need to survive. Not always, but sometimes. But regardless, skills are a good thing to have in your bag of tricks, and they make you a valuable commodity to yours or perspective survival groups.

One I hope to learn in the near future is alcohol distillation. Being able to convert sugar laden items to alcohol is a great skill to have. Besides the obvious uses, I'm looking forward to being able to produce a liquid that not only is a fuel, but also an antiseptic.


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

So what about some others ? Surely there are more of you trying out new skills. It is the one thing that can go with you even if you have nothing, or almost nothing with you to survive or get by till things get better.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Not really a skill but a lesson? Dress for the weather. Sounds common sense but how many times I throw on a jacket and shoes rather than a coat and boots. Dressed properly, I get twice as much done in half the time. And it gets done right because I'm not hurrying. Work methodically is also a lesson. Finish one thing before digging into another.


----------



## Pistachio (Dec 10, 2016)

1. Microwave potatoes before slicing and frying them. Makes them extra soft and crispy...

2. Relearned how useful cast iron pans are.

3. Built a shed based on plans I wrote. I thought I could build stuff; now I know I can. And learned that "square" is a very difficult thing to accomplish...

4. How to call coyotes. Learned out of necessity.

5. How to identify trees. Makes cutting hickory (to smoke meat) in the winter much less like a lottery.

6. How to split a log. How to not enjoy splitting logs.

7. How to make a roux. Who knew stew could taste so good?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I also learned a new way to knit a thumb. The kind on mittens. No more gaps between thumb and palm.


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

There you go, it all adds up to something that can be a benefit to not only you, but to others as well in a given circumstance. And if you keep practicing, you develop a better proficiency for that skill over time. 

One of the most basic of skills that I practice on a regular basis is starting ANY fire with just a single match. This is a genuine skill, because I look at each attempt as a NEED. What I mean by this is I start each one as if my life depended on me to make this fire, and each time I treat it as if ALL I HAVE IS THAT SINGLE MATCH TO DO IT. 
Sounds easy enough.....right ? It usually is when everything is dry. TRY DOING IT WHEN IT'S NOT. There is where the REAL SKILL to MAKING A FIRE lies, and where we all need to be as proficient as possible with our fire making skills. 

Of course this is but a single example of a skill that may be a deal breaker in a life or death situation. A lot of them don't really fall into this extreme of an example, but that does not really matter. What really matters is that we learn the skills we desire, and practice them as often as possible. And when we find a new skill that would become a great asset and we wish to learn it, then we must step up and make every attempt to do our very best to learn it as well as we have others in the past.

So what about some of the rest of you out here on the forums ? Share yours, and maybe you might plant the seeds of desire in someone to try something new.


----------



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

I have learned a little bit this month.

Like I am not prepped for when my car battery dies and it is sub zero and I can't get to the store for two weeks. Okay I guess we survived but I don't want to do it again, living off of rice, powdered milk, egg beaters, saukraut, saur dough and canned kale is not fun.

On the flip side I learned how to replace my cars battery when a bolt was rusted in place and pinpoint the oil leak to the oil filter gasket. Now I have to learn to change the oil on my own.

Also learned how to make an oil lantern out of a mason jar and olive oil as well as a stove frame to heat water I if need be. This was actually one of the kids ideas but we worked on it together. Does olive oil burn clean enough to use inside in an emergency?

On a brighter note I am learning how to use a drop spindle to spin wool, and card wool. Which will integrate lovely into knitting and crocheting. I am still in the process of learning how to knit a mitten?


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

Good deal, and lessons learned. Always a good thing. 

I bought a bench manual for one of the numerous weapons platforms in regular use in the world. There are also some good videos and D.I.Y. courses that would be of good use. I just figure that to be able to work on the system myself some was a good skill to learn. There are a couple others I want to get, so if I come across these in a survival situation, I'll be able to maintain them for our use if needed.
Going to also apply the same soon to some auto repair manuals as well. I can do some of the basics, but would still like to learn a bit more to feel better able to cope with emergency repairs if possible.


----------



## ginne (Jan 5, 2017)

I was never much of a swimmer but now I am attending classes three times a week to sharpen the skill. I would love to know how to start a fire.I have heard that practicing them in different weather conditions in different habitats is a good start.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Learned to nixtamalize corn. Make the B vitamins more available and makes it easier to grind or cook. Problem is we don't like corn tortillas so now I have to learn ways to cook hominy or mass that we like!


----------



## gotlabs (Dec 16, 2012)

I did my own "axe hewn" table. Solid hickory tree trunk, hand hewed the bark off and the bad spots. My hands still hurt.......


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

I am learning new stuff every day. Right now I'm increasing my knowledge of chicken care and small engine repair. I've had adult chickens for several years, but never chicks. And I am not all that great with engines. I'm working on my tractor and learning new stuff all the time.

Next on the list, I have some PVC pipe and am going to make a bow out of it. I got some straw (eventually for the chickens) that I'm setting up for targets. The girls and I will have a small archery range and can practice making and using various bows.

I also have been reading a lot about fishing. I used the money I set aside for my fishing license in order to buy some native plants, mostly fruit bearing, to go on the property. So I'm also learning about those plants and will practice what I learn after I get the plants this coming weekend, and my fishing license as soon as I save the money up again.

I'm also trying my hand at setting up an in window seed starting station. I'll be setting up the grow light on it soon, and will then be planting several nightshades this coming weekend.


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

There you go.
I'm reading the book CONTACT! by Max Velocity, and then going to apply the things learned in it to my weapons training. There are also a couple of DVD's that I'll be buying as well to go along with it. 
I'm also going to be starting to learn how to do distillation for alcohol and water. Both would be a very handy thing to have skill with in a survival or SHTF situation. I'm also going to start a few electronic projects within the next few weeks to practice up on those skills as well.
So what about some of the rest of you that have not chimed in yet ?
And some of you that have already.....any other skills you've started learning since your last posts ?


----------



## TriHonu (Jun 8, 2011)

Does re-learning count?

I have been going through my First Aid Kits and OTC meds kit to restock and replace expired items.

In an effort to refresh skills, I found that the Red Cross has their course manuals available as PDF files (*http://www.redcross.org/participantmaterials*).

So I have been reading and refreshing my First Aid skills. There have been some changes in CPR procedures and poisoning treatment since my last formal training years ago.

I have been working on a matrix of treatment categories and listing the supplies and medications I would like to have to treat each category. 

I have also rearranged my FAKs by the level/type of treatment ie (trauma, illness, dental...) instead of having one large kit in the house and smaller kits in vehicle and shop that were all general in focus.

I hope I never need the trauma kit...


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

That counts as refresher...which we all need every once in a while. Not sure that it would really count as a NEW SKILL learned, but it's still a good thing.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

This year, so far I have learned the following:
1) How to slaughter and butcher a pig (We raised five of them to almost 500 lbs each)
2) How to make hams and bacons (Came out great!)
2a) How to smoke meat
3) I learned there's a big difference between a professional butchering knife and a consumer grade piece of garbage.. My friend bought me a $70 knife from a butcher supply.. 
3a) Learned how sharp those professional knives are! Not realizing how much sharper a "real" knife is, I made my first slice through a piece of meat to trim off some fat and immediately sliced the top of my pinky finger from the fingernail up to the middle knuckle and all the way down to the bone. Good thing there was a bone there to stop the knife or I wouldn't have that part of my body attached anymore. The cut was about 1.5 inches long, length wise on top of my finger.
4) (oops, never mind)
5) Learned how to use Super Glue to glue it all back together! I never knew you could use super glue like that but it worked great! 
6) Learned about solar systems since I'm installing one and doing the work myself.. (7.5KW) to power my home.
7) I learned that General Motors vehicles are garbage since my GM truck has rusted every brake line out and now my wife's car has done the same. I will never purchase another GM product.
8) Learned how to make binary explosives like Tannerite. ( BIG BOOM a lot of fun!)
9) Learned how to make HMTD (I do not suggest anyone do this without proper knowledge)
10) Learned how to make 12ga perimeter alarms in case SHTF.
11) Learned how to make Lidocaine 
12) Learned how to anesthetize someone using ether.. (but haven't done it yet) 
13) Learned how to make yellow jacket traps.. (but haven't done it yet)
14) Learned about the difference in lead acid batteries.. specifically, the deep cycle types.
15) Learned how to make cocaine.. Not sure why, I don't do drugs but it was in with the rest of the books so I read it.
16) Learned how to build a highly effective EMP proof Faraday cage (almost finished with it)
17) Learned how to make Chloroform.. (but don't plan on ever doing it since ether is so much more effective for the purpose)
18) Learned how to make Insulin.. (but don't plan on ever doing it because I'm not a diabetic, and I'd probably need to re-read it again anyhow, its not easy)
19) Learned that a 50cal round can not penetrate a 55 gallon drum filled with dirt.. (So nothing else will)

The list will probably be much longer by the end of summer!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I am relearning clothing sewing. With thrift stores full of good quality clothing at low prices, sewing clothing is an expensive hobby. However, I decided it was foolishly shortsighted to lose my sewing ability. New skill to go with sewing is learning how to make alternations needed to make a homemade garment fit perfectly. Still working on that one.

Its been 3 or 4 years since I baked bread or rolls. That is another skill I do not want to lose so I will be adding bread baking to my prepping activities shortly. Since I now live alone, its difficult to use homemade bread products before they go stale. Freezing leads to a dry product, but still edible.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I am learning to do farrier work, I knew some basics but the old pro in this area offered to teach me.


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, it's been over a month since NO REALLY did her post. Figure it's time for a breath of fresh air to the thread. I just recently needed new brake pads on my truck, and got my brother to put them on for me. Normally I just sit back while he does the work, but this time I decided to get right over his shoulder and see what it took to do them, hoping that I might be able to do my own next time if it seemed easy enough.
After watching what it took to do it, and asking a few questions along the way, there is no doubt in my mind that I'll be able to do my own brake job the next time around. I already do my own oil changes, and did the last one only a week before this present brake job. By learning to do more of these jobs myself, I'm saving a large amount of money that would have been going to a repair garage. And although I paid my brother to do this job, it was still less than what I would have paid to a mechanic. However, now that I know how it's done, there is no doubt that I will be able to do it, and all it will take next time is the price of the pads and a bit of MY TIME to get the job done.
So, when the time comes to do it Ill ask him to get with me, but then I'll be doing the work, and will just have him there in a consultation capacity to make sure that I'm doing it right.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I learned how to milk a cow


----------



## DIM TIM (Aug 9, 2010)

Milking a cow is a very good skill. Not everyone can do that.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Went to two rope rescue classes over two weekends. Learning the rigging required was sort of like a modular system where you start out simple and build from there. It's nice to know how to get up into a tall tree with only rope and various knots for your own purposes.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

cntrywmnkw said:


> The latest skill I just learned was how to make simple soap using Lard, that I had rendered myself. I'd always wanted to learn to make simple soap, like my grandmother used to make, it was wonderful, we used it for everything. I finally found a good recipe, that only used lard, lye & water.
> 
> I also want to learn to make bread from my own ground wheat. I recently got a Nutrimill, but have not used it yet.


Would you be willing to share your soap recipe? I'm looking for a simple one too.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Learned how to do uterine flushes and blood draws (goats)
Getting better at shooting
Developed a method for holding young hogs without them screaming their heads off (totally random I know lol)
Doing a lot more canning this year, instead of freezing - but I already mostly knew how
Learned how to make soap


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

At 60 years old I finally learned to weld. Neighbor taught me. Now I can't stop it's worse than dope, once you get hooked you are always looking for something to fix.

Muleskinner1


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have been making self-watering pots for my back deck. Basically, I take a big flower pot and a small one. I either drill a hole 2 inches from the bottom in the big pot, or I put it in a saucer about 2 inches deep. THEN I put the little pot into the big pot upside down, so that there is a water reservoir but only the lower 2 inches get soaking wet. The water is then wicked upwards to the plant. If it were not for the small flower pot the entire pot would be waterlogged, but since the soil in the upper half is only in contact with a small strip of the soil this does not happen.

Yesterday my son broke the handle off of a stout plastic tote that has an upper opening that is 2 feet across: I made it into a self watering pot and I intend to plant it to carrots on a 1 inch grid spacing. I will pull every other carrot as they grow to eating size, and by the time most of the carrots are eaten I figure the remainder will be of a very large size!


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

20) Learned how to make a wood gassifier to turn wood into a hydrogen rich gas to run burners and engines.
21) Learned how to turn plastics into Diesel Fuel and Kerosene for engines, lamps and heaters.
22) Learned a ton of information about ballistics, what kinds of materials will stop a bullet, how much of each is needed, and what kinds of bullets they will stop.
23) Have done a ton of research and even some hands on experience with various battery technologies. How to care for lead/acid batteries, lithium ion, charging, etc etc. 

and the fun continues...


----------

